# any pay ponds



## birddog1 (Aug 13, 2013)

my nephew and his 10 year old son are here for a visit.to windy to take them offshore,so I am wondering if there are any good places to take them for a large bass or cats???? please help me


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Steve's catfish farm in Molino is awesome! You can also buy fresh vegetables there. Here is a link Stevesfarm.net


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have heard lots of good things about this place, never been

Steve's Farm
1201 South Highway 99, Walnut Hill, FL 32568
(850) 327-4020


http://www.stevesfarm.net


----------



## birddog1 (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks for the fast reply,love the forum


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe there is also one on Munson Hwy (SR 191) north of Milton.
Pretty sure it's called Cristina's Catfish Ponds. Or maybe Kristina's.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A few years ago when my dad was still alive but wheel chair bound, i arranged to take him to Steve's farm. We could pull his truck right up to the lake and he could sit in his wheel chair lakeside and fish. The people were very nice. My son caught the most fish and my dad caught a couple of good size catfish that were the biggest of the trip. They were the first fish he had been able to catch in years and they were the last fish he caught before he passed away a year later, so it was a special trip.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I believe there is also one on Munson Hwy (SR 191) north of Milton.
> Pretty sure it's called Cristina's Catfish Ponds. Or maybe Kristina's.


Not sure if Kristina's is still going for anything other than long term camping... call and ask for "peanut"


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Call first*



BananaTom said:


> I have heard lots of good things about this place, never been
> 
> Steve's Farm
> 1201 South Highway 99, Walnut Hill, FL 32568
> ...


This would be an excellent choice, but better call first. I seem to remember they are closed to fishing this time of year but may be open on a week-end...not sure


----------

